# Wetnose Animal Rescue Sleepathon. Rotten Bunny in a cage for 24 hours .. Possible vape meet



## Rotten_Bunny (1/2/15)

Guys and Gals, 

On the 21st of March 2015 at 10:00am till 22nd of March 2015 at 10:00 am. i and possibly others will be locked into a cage with one of the rescued Animals for 24 hours, with only the comforts that they have to their disposal,

I hereby ask for an informal vape meet, and possibly if you can see it in your hearts to donate a little something to our rescued animal friends.. I will be donating myself and administration costs to this cause.

I will not be taking any vape gear or communications into the cage because i want stay as they stay in the cages. 

Mods please feel free to delete this if it does not follow protocol.


Hope to hear from all of you.

Will edit post with digital flyer in a moment 



Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/2/15)

Awesome! Just awesome! Nice one @Rotten_Bunny!


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (1/2/15)

Thanks @Rob Fisher. I have just gotten clarity, we can do what what we do best at the event. VAPE 

Edit: you guys can do what we do best !

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (1/2/15)

Awesome stuff. @Rotten_Bunny. I really love what you are doing and how you are doing this. I take my hat of to you sir. 

Stuff like this that gives me hope for humanity.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (2/2/15)

Great stuff!


----------



## Marzuq (2/2/15)

@Rotten_Bunny this is brilliant. its a big sacrifice on your part and i hope members in your area will pop around and donate in show of support to this cause.


----------

